# ST Coilovers Available at fifteen52!



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Email or PM me for lowest price!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Happy customers! :thumbup:



ABAcabby said:


> big :thumbup: from me. been on the car for a year and a half now with absolutely no issues. Ride is top notch
> 
> I'm all the way down in front and some left to go in the back, helpers still in


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Nice ride, nice price!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

PM for the lowest price!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

PM me for awesome after H2O special pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

ST and fifteen52 help you Lower It!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*Contact fifteen52 for the lowest prices available!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

ST Coilovers + Tarmacs = :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Full threaded body coilovers at a killer price! Email or PM for the best deal!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Email or PM for the lowest price available! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE!*

*Special pricing on ST Coilovers for VW/Audi, good for today only!
Visit the link for more information!
*
*fifteen52 BLACK FRIDAY DEALS*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Great deals still to be had :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Customer reviews are always helpful and appreciated:




Braga_Dub said:


> I have them on my TDI and LOVE them!
> Note that I've had the following setups over the years:
> 
> Stock
> ...


----------

